# Suche passende Wakü für I5 4670K



## Drummer1986 (8. Oktober 2014)

*Suche passende Wakü für I5 4670K*

Hallo zusammen,


Wird Zeit für ne Wakü.
Ich habe zurzeit noch meinen alten be quiet shadow rock topflow Kühler, habe Ihn von meinem alten Amd System übernommen.
Nur er kommt an seine grenzen beim Ocen.
Jetzt habe ich mich mal an WaKü gewagt und suche nun eine passende zu meinem System.
Welche ich gut fand ist die Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen.
Ist die passend für mein System oder gibt es noch was besseres für denn Preis? Muss allerdings in mein Chieftec Mesh Gehäuse passen.
Für eure vorschläge wäre ich dankbar.
Gruß

Mein PC

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4670K 

Mainboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO 

Gehäuse: Chieftec Mesh LCX-01 blau


----------



## Drummer1986 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende Wakü für I5 4670K*

Na hab mir jetzt die Corair hydro H80i gekauft und passt super in das chieftec rein.


----------

